# How to control hyper flash of LED blinkers



## EricB1970 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a 2017 Cruze hatchback. I installed LED flashers and get hyper flash on one side after the first 3-4 flashes. Chevy wouldn’t tell me if a thermal flasher relay would help or if I could change the resistance and draw requirements of the turn signal circuit using aftermarket car computer software. I really don’t wanna have to install load resistors. Any info would be helpful....thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I would have said load resisters, but on second thought ask @*Diode Dynamics*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

EricB1970 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze hatchback. I installed LED flashers and get hyper flash on one side after the first 3-4 flashes. Chevy wouldn’t tell me if a thermal flasher relay would help or if I could change the resistance and draw requirements of the turn signal circuit using aftermarket car computer software. I really don’t wanna have to install load resistors. Any info would be helpful....thank you!


Check my build thread. I have links to the resistors a d LEDs I'm using around the whole exterior of my car. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to CruzeTalk!

Here's a helpful video our team put together explaining the basics of load-resistors:






Please feel free to reach out to us if you have any lighting related questions!

(314) 205-3033

Nick C.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

EricB1970 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze hatchback. I installed LED flashers and get hyper flash on one side after the first 3-4 flashes. Chevy wouldn’t tell me if a thermal flasher relay would help or if I could change the resistance and draw requirements of the turn signal circuit using aftermarket car computer software. I really don’t wanna have to install load resistors. Any info would be helpful....thank you!


The "flasher" in the Gen1 was all in the BCM software. I doubt if Gen2 would have moved away from that. I've never heard of software update/tune to change that. 

I think load resistors is the best/safest route.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> The "flasher" in the Gen1 was all in the BCM software. I doubt if Gen2 would have moved away from that. I've never heard of software update/tune to change that.
> 
> I think load resistors is the best/safest route.


Yeah I tired to change my Gen2 turn signals twice and I had hyper flashing issues. Does anyone know the correct load resistor requirement for them? I have some leftover resistors from a previous project and I wanted to make sure I could use them before I buy more...


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have full led interior kit and backup lights so no resistor needed but didnt mess with turn signals or tail light bulbs


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I got some resistors from @*Diode Dynamics *think theyre 6ohm 50w. I hate the scotch-locks they include so I soldered mine in. Black wire is ground and middle wire is the turn signal...at least it is on Gen1

https://www.diodedynamics.com/led-resistor-kit-pair.html


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> I got some resistors from @*Diode Dynamics *think theyre 6ohm 50w. I hate the scotch-locks they include so I soldered mine in. Black wire is ground and middle wire is the turn signal...at least it is on Gen1
> 
> https://www.diodedynamics.com/led-resistor-kit-pair.html


I'm a look into it because so far in my experience (with LEDs for the turn signal bulbs) they cause hyperflashing so I know I need load resistors, just wasn't sure about the ohms. As mentioned before I have some 50w 6 ohm load resistors from a previous project and the link you posted was for the same specs on the resistors I already have. I'm hoping this will suffice.


----------

